# I think I may try skiing



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

While my son is learning, I'm considering giving skiing a shot. My buddies (who ski) are saying that the principles are the same, and I will pick it up very quickly. 

Has anyone here tried skiing after boarding for many years? I have never skied in my life...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i dont like it.


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

i was out at the hill one time and my brother and all his friends ski and i switched with one of them and let me tell you its definantly different. like its weird because you think your feet are attached to a board and which way you lean will take you but sometimes when i was turning right my left ski would just sit there.. idk i thought it was pretty different.. i only did it for like a half hour


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

I tried it way way way back in the day before I ever had a snowboard. It was hella easy. 

Let me tell you, if you know how to skate on ice, you know how to ski. Ultimately, I didn't think it was that great.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i used to ski until i started snowboarding...
its easier to pickup compare to snowboard...and i dont think skii is in anyway similar to snowboard.
someone mentioned its like ice skates...yea i think so too.
________
Laguna Heights Condos Pattaya


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Zee said:


> While my son is learning, I'm considering giving skiing a shot. My buddies (who ski) are saying that the principles are the same, and I will pick it up very quickly.
> 
> Has anyone here tried skiing after boarding for many years? I have never skied in my life...


Go rollerbladeing a few times the week before you go skiing, preferably down some not so steep hills. It will all fall into place at the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I think you either like it or not, it will take some getting used to, like anything...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

If you want to buy some, i got some Line Chronics im trying to get rid of haha.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I went water skiing and pulled my groin. I haven't tried snow skiing yet...


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Use to ski when I was a youngling, Still planning on picking it up again for certain backcountry trips, It's just easier to get to certain spots with ski's. I suppose a splitboard could work but I'd rather just pickup ski's.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Skiing is EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Snowboarding is hard - but more fun IMO. I can ski - still learning to board


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah I'm going to try skiing one of these days, maybe next season...

I mean its still a sloppy lookin sport (freestyle) lacking all the steeze that snowboarding does, but hey, I like to keep an open mind and at least try it so when/if I happen to talk shit, I'll at least be somewhat credible


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> yeah I'm going to try skiing one of these days, maybe next season...
> 
> I mean its still a sloppy lookin sport (freestyle) lacking all the steeze that snowboarding does, but hey, I like to keep an open mind and at least try it so when/if I happen to talk shit, I'll at least be somewhat credible


Couldn't agree more specially in freestyle, Off big kickers it looks fine but when they start getting on rails and boxes they just look stupid. That's why I'm going to just stick with backcountry riding when I pickup ski'ing again.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Method said:


> Use to ski when I was a youngling, Still planning on picking it up again for certain backcountry trips, It's just easier to get to certain spots with ski's. I suppose a splitboard could work but I'd rather just pickup ski's.


That's another reason to try it... I'll spend the summer on roller blades and then try it next winter.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

If I play Ice Hockey and Waterski all summer, do I the skills? You guys make it all sound comparable.

I was thinking about bring along my dads old skis, but never did.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I played hockey all my life so when my school started going on ski trips I skied(sp?) at first. I got the expert sticker my first time out after riding for half the day. It is very easy to pick up if you played hockey or rollerbladed before hand.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I went water skiing and pulled my groin.


Keep your hands on the tow rope!:cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Learn to ski, get a splitboard and don't look back. You can ski in split mode for long flat, or rolling outs. Heck, I have some friends that rip up to 40 degree slopes on their splitboard skis. Then you can put it together and rip the good stuff like your skier buddies can't. Plus, if you get into variable conditions, breakable crust, that sort of thing, a snowboard handles it ten tens better than skis. 

A splitboard also cost about $1k less than getting a pair of skis with AT binders and touring boots.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i duno but i have always been curious, but i just don't want to go through that learning curve again and since im mostly in park, i wouldn't wana ski there cause 
1. it scares the crap outa me that your legs can go in seperate directions
2. You have to be perfect in park when u ski, otherwise it just looks sloppy and all over the place when u got 4 sticks waving in all directions lol

have fun learning though


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Plus, if you get into variable conditions, breakable crust, that sort of thing, a snowboard handles it ten tens better than skis.


This may have been the case 10 years ago, but now that fat skis are carrying as much surface area as a board, it doesn't hold true if you know what you're doing on a pair of sticks. 



> A splitboard also cost about $1k less than getting a pair of skis with AT binders and touring boots.


You're shopping the wrong spots.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I disagree. You still have the problem with fat skis as you do skinning ones. Two independent skis. I'll take the Pepsi challenge with anyone on skis in breakable crust and other shit conditions. Not that you want to be out in that crap anyway. Survival riding at best. Not really worth the effort. 

Not really wrong about the prices either. Tramdock, SAC, and other sites only pop up with items every so often. Plus, if you want a specific item, it gets harder. If you're not picky, probably can be done. A brief look at Alpine Touring boots at Backcountry.com shows a quality pair of boots for over $400. Quality Alpine binders $300-$400, quality skis $400. All on sale. So $1k might be an exxageration, but $400 is not. A Voile splitboard runs $800 not on sale. $500-$600 on sale. Plus you can still ski on it.

Anyway, there are certainly big advantages to an AT set up without a doubt. Change over time is less, sidhillig is easier, and you already have plastic boots you can kick steps with. 

I just love the surfy softboot feel. Plus they are way more comfortable hiking over talus and dirt to get to late season couloirs.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

justdust said:


> Keep your hands on the tow rope!:cheeky4:


I couldn't keep my feet together. I did the splits, which is not something I am limber enough to do without the help of a speed boat.

Now wakeboarding is a whole 'nother story!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I skied all my life, now I board due to a knee injury. Skiing is:

Harder to learn
Harder
More challenging
More rewarding
More fun in deep pow
Better accessibility to nice terrain
Ski gear is actually proven gear, not toys like most popular brands these days
Ski chicks are not as stupid as snowboard bimbos who act too cool to talk to you
FASTER! 

And I can't wait to get back on skis after my surgery. I'm still gonna board. I enjoy it, just not nearly as much. I can't be bothered to hike with a board. With skis I will. I don't look forward to my next day riding unless there's lotsa fresh snow. Skiing is instant motivation no matter what the conditions. 

Alright go ahead and bash me, I don't care. Heard it all. most of you don't have a clue anyways and never will. Just remember, when riding at your local resort, 

WE OWE IT ALL TO SKIING. 

Wanna argue? Check this out first. YouTube - why skiers are so much cooler than snowboarders


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Skiing owes it's survival to snowboarding. Not too mention every improvement over the last 20 years.

Sidecut skis, snowboarding. Rocker, snowboarding, pretty much every trick in freestyle skiing was done on a snowboard years before. Without shaped skis half of America's ski resorts would probably be gone. Nobody wanted to take the time to learn to ski. 

Snowboarding owes it's original tech to skiing. Metal edges, ptex bases, cap, sandwich construction etc. 

Overall they are the same damn sport. Not really much of a difference.

As far as hiking goes, way easier with snowboard boots than ski boots. Skinning, it's pretty equal, all about who has the bigger mutant lung...


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Skiing is:

Harder to learn - No
Harder - In general, no. Now, it is well known skiing is EASY to learn, and snowboarding HARD to learn and complete opposite to master. That I agree with
More challenging - IMO, no
More rewarding - IMO, no
More fun in deep pow - IMO, hell no
Better accessibility to nice terrain - No doubt here
Ski gear is actually proven gear, not toys like most popular brands these days - Uh, not sure where you're going with this bias comment but there is a lot of proven, quality top-notch snowboard gear these days, get off the Burton mentality.
Ski chicks are not as stupid as snowboard bimbos who act too cool to talk to you - You'd be surprised, many skiing chicks I've met have a stuck-up mentality.
FASTER! - Can be, yup



VinXXX said:


> Heard it all. most of you don't have a clue anyways and never will.
> [/url]


Actually, having grown up on skis and being in that sport for well over 7+ years before moving on to snowboarding, I have a very good clue and experience with it to know better. Might want to reconsider what you write before ignorantly typing away next time not knowing who is who on here. I'm sure I speak for many others who do ski and use this forum.

It is very well known that snowboarding is much harder to learn than skiing. I'm sure it can however go both ways if per say you skateboarded your entire youth and try skiing contrast to rollerblading and/or ice skating before taking up snowboarding. However in general the initial statement is represented by majority who don't have much of prior experience in either. I don't know a single person who finds skiing harder to learn than snowboarding, I'd find that hilarious if they did, no offense. 

I'm not bashing skiing at all, in fact skiing is well known to be the harder of the 2 to *master*, generally speaking. I'd agree with this in the aspect that it's categorizing the mass majority who just are all mountain and not a park rat only. However skiing is a lot easier to control and master on park terrain than snowboards IMO based on my experience with both. A lot easier using both legs to stabilize your balance over two sticks contrast to controlling your inertia with it strapped to one. Just watch out for the nut buster


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Contrary to what most are saying here, I thought that skiing was harder to learn than snowboarding. I skied for 10 or so years, and I'd say that after 2 seasons of boarding (with the first cut short by injury) I'm at the same comparative level I was at after 5 years of skiing. I'm sure it varies from person to person, and by background. I skated as a kid/teen, so maybe boarding just feels more natural to me because of that. Boarding is infinitely more fun for me than skiing ever was as well, but again, maybe that's because it just feels more natural.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, and Teleskiing completely sucks.

Fix the heel fix the problem...


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> I skied all my life, now I board due to a knee injury. Skiing is:
> 
> Harder to learn
> Harder
> ...




LOL....talk about a post with guns blazing....:laugh:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Learn to ski, get a splitboard and don't look back. You can ski in split mode for long flat, or rolling outs. Heck, I have some friends that rip up to 40 degree slopes on their splitboard skis. Then you can put it together and rip the good stuff like your skier buddies can't. Plus, if you get into variable conditions, breakable crust, that sort of thing, a snowboard handles it ten tens better than skis.
> 
> A splitboard also cost about $1k less than getting a pair of skis with AT binders and touring boots.


From what you are saying, skiing will drastically improve splitting ability?

In that case it is a no-brainer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I am saying you can ski on your split skis. So if you know how to ski, you can take it to your splitboard in ski mode. For the hike up, not so much. If you need to ski down, it will make a huge difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> LOL....talk about a post with guns blazing....:laugh:


Sorry if I sounded harsh... Last time I skied was on K2 205's... maybe with the new parabolic gear it may very well be easier to learn.... so I take that back for lack of current knowledge. When I learned at Mt. Gabriel, an hour North of Montreal, skinny skis and an ice rink on an incline were the norm, wasn't easy at all to learn. 

The clueless thing was aimed at technine park rats most of whom have never been on a skateboard let alone skis, so my apologies as well to my old school peers who know where I am coming from. 

I'm a skier trapped in a snowboarder's body. Until after my surgery.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

> I'm a skier trapped in a snowboarder's body. Until after my surgery.


Not to de-rail the thread but from what you post in the forum, it seems that you haven't gotten all that you can peformance-wise out of snowboarding, whereas you seem to have done so with skiing. There are aspects of carving a snowboard that even parabolic skis fail to reproduce (or so I've heard, I haven't skied in years although I would like to try again someday) that ski design is still trying to achieve. While you're waiting for your knee to heal up, why not try to push the boundaries on your snowboarding ability to see what kind of ride you can get out of it? Maybe you'll like it more than you think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

max_tm said:


> Not to de-rail the thread but from what you post in the forum, it seems that you haven't gotten all that you can peformance-wise out of snowboarding, whereas you seem to have done so with skiing. There are aspects of carving a snowboard that even parabolic skis fail to reproduce (or so I've heard, I haven't skied in years although I would like to try again someday) that ski design is still trying to achieve. While you're waiting for your knee to heal up, why not try to push the boundaries on your snowboarding ability to see what kind of ride you can get out of it? Maybe you'll like it more than you think.


I agree 100%, you're pretty bang on. I do enjoy snowboarding, my knee brace throws me right off balance in the air, which is why I focus on hard charging like I would on skis. I try some moderate drops and kickers, sketchy tho... I don't mean to sound like I hate snowboarding, but I certainly am (or was, anyways) 10 fold on skis what I am on a board... I'm pretty sure I hit 100 km/hr, I had to ignore my tom tom at 70 and focus on the hill... with a braced up knee that's pretty good I think! Still pushing it tho!


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Room for skiers and boarders here - it's all fun!

I got some Lib Tech skis (or NAS as they call them - narrow ass snowboards) for my wife. But I'll definitely try them out!:cheeky4:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I disagree. You still have the problem with fat skis as you do skinning ones. Two independent skis. I'll take the Pepsi challenge with anyone on skis in breakable crust and other shit conditions.


Don't get me wrong. I still think riding a board in those conditions is a little easier but not on the order of 10 to 1. Fat skis make a huge difference over skinnys when you're in the shit, because you have the ability to put all your weight on one ski and not have it dive... kind of like a snowboard. 

Skis or snowboard, it's still the Indian not the arrow.




> Not really wrong about the prices either.... So $1k might be an exxageration, but $400 is not.


So you are only $600 wrong?

With some searching you can put together a nice AT kit for about the same price as a split board set up. 

That's a nice price for the Voile split on sale. Did you jump on that deal?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Skis or snowboard, it's still the Indian not the arrow.


Fuckin' A dude... well said!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Just a thought... few skis have been parabolic. I can't think of any in current production. Parabolic has become a catch all phrase used by tourists, meaning non skinny skis.

Ironically, I believe many snowboards are parabolic.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Skiing owes it's survival to snowboarding. Not too mention every improvement over the last 20 years.


So skiing has been evolving for at least 4,500 years and the only reason it's survived the last 25 is because of snowboarding? 



> Sidecut skis, snowboarding. Rocker, snowboarding, pretty much every trick in freestyle skiing was done on a snowboard years before.


Skis have always had some degree of sidecut. The increase in sidecut 15 years ago was based more on construction innovations that allowed for a torsional stiff tip and tail while keeping a soft longitudinal flex, than anything snowboard related.

Water Skis have used rocker since the 30's and were the inspiration for the granddaddy of modern rockered skis, "The Spatula".

Tricks? Snowboarders can't even do Cossacks, Iron Crosses, Daffys, Zudnicks or Screamin' Seamens. 

Spins/flips? Most were done on skis before Burton produced his first board. To say every freestyle ski trick was performed on a board first is a very short sighted view of snow sports history.



> As far as hiking goes, way easier with snowboard boots than ski boots. Skinning, it's pretty equal, all about who has the bigger mutant lung...


Depends on what you mean by hiking. From the parking lot to the lodge or up something challenging? My AT boots hike very well and are almost as light as my snowboard boots. When it's time to side step, kick step or put crampons on, see which boot you like better.

Skinning is a no brainer. AT will be more efficient from both a time and effort standpoint.



Wow. Talk about sidetracked. What was the OP again.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Oh yeah, and Teleskiing completely sucks.


Hey now, according to K2, "if it was easy it would be called snowboarding".


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I like boarding its cool and I dont really feel like starting all over. I also feel resentment towards park rats with their gangster shit. I stay out of the park 90% of the time.

The end


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> I also feel resentment towards park rats with their gangster shit. I stay out of the park 90% of the time.


Skier PRs, Boarder PRs or both? 95% for me. Too much good natural terrain to exploit.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> I like boarding its cool and I dont really feel like starting all over. I also feel resentment towards park rats with their gangster shit. I stay out of the park 90% of the time.
> 
> The end



Meh every scene has its own style, I still like going into the park. It's just fun to dork around in there on features, specially when the snow sucks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Grizz said:


> Hey now, according to K2, "if it was easy it would be called snowboarding".


More like if it was fun it would be called snowboarding...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Skier PRs, Boarder PRs or both? 95% for me. Too much good natural terrain to exploit.


Frankly i dont care what they are riding i just hate people who have attitudes that can be compared to large male genitalia. and I agree



killclimbz said:


> More like if it was fun it would be called snowboarding...


Tada you win



Method said:


> Meh every scene has its own style, I still like going into the park. It's just fun to dork around in there on features, specially when the snow sucks.


I dont have anything against park, its just that if there are dicks in the park you have to share the run with them. If there are dicks on the big mountain runs then you can go far far away. I like to mess around in the park too when the snow sucks but no time else



What sucks about the park is that its the same goddamn thing over and over and over while natural stuff you can pick different lines every time


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

As someone that's skied and snowboarded, IMHO, it's easier to learn to ski. 1st day skiing, I could get down a green run decently. 1st day snowboarding, you couldn't have paid me a million dollars to make it down a green run without falling every 20 feet. Maybe it was just that I grew up skiing, but the idea of having both my feet strapped onto a single plank of "wood" felt very weird.

With that said, once I got the hang of snowboarding, it was much easier to progress up till it came time to enter the park. It's tough to get from snowplowing to making good parallel turns on skis. Sure, everyone can make 1/2 assed parallel turns...But to get really good at it, it takes a lot of practice. I could link S carves (actual carves...not scarving) my 3rd time on a snowboard and look pretty decent doing it.

But in the park is where I think that skiers have the biggest advantage. They have 2 sticks strapped to their feet to allow them to balance better on rails/boxes and they have poles to help get the power to get those rotations. I've seen videos of skiers doing Quad backflip 1080's and landing em, and seen vids of skiers landing 1800's (5 complete rotations). Find me 1 snowboarder that can do either of those and land it...

So to sum up
Skiing - easier to learn
Snowboarding - easier to progress in freeride skills quickly
Skiing - easier to get good in the park
Snowboarding - better for deep powder


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> If you need to ski down, it will make a huge difference.


What kind of conditions would force you to ski down?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seedy J said:


> What kind of conditions would force you to ski down?


Think long rolling nearly flat outs in the backcountry. I most commonly run into this on hut trips. Usually the trail in to the hut isn't very steep and climbs gradually over miles. So on the way back, even on skis you tend to have to pole your way out. It's pretty easy skiing, but you still need to have some background there. In all it's just another technique that is good to have in your bag of tricks. I suck at skiing btw. Need to practice it more with my split skis.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I found skiing ot be SUPER easy... did it as a kid, and I had no desire to learn to snowboard, cuz our family ski trips were rare (once maybe twice a season). Someone mentioned Rollerblading - yeha, if you cna do that, skiing with come really easily.

I enjoy snowboarding more, cuz I find it more challenging... plus all the cool tricks and stuff there is to learn makes it more interesting. I'm confident that I will never master snowboarding because there is a TON of different stuff to try and learn on a board. With skis, its just practicing your turns over and over and over... although I do miss mogul runs on skis, that was good times.... but I can do moguls on my board, so fuck skiis 

I didn't have a hard time learning to board either, I was carving on my FIRST DAY!.. (kinda like rear-foot-steer carving, but still!!! linking turns! from day one....)


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

I have experience on both side´s i was a preety advansed skier last year doing some nice trick´s. now I am a snowboarder. to start with it is easy to start on a snowboard(skidded turns etc) but going advanced curving and big tricks are harder than on skis(im in a hurry) and I think snowboarding is more fun


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

So when it comes to split boarding, do you still use regular snowboard boots? what are the bindings like? do they work both ways?...can I get a crash course on splitboarding? 

Haha cause I have an old 159 Burton Indie that I wouldn't mind cutting in half.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Use whatever boots and bindings you want to. For a crash course, check out Splitboard.com.


----------

